# New Instrument Concepts



## TrazomGangflow

Let's imagine that a string instrument craftsman became ambitious and wanted to make the largest *playable* bass ever. How large do you think this could be? Also what do you think the range of this instrument would be? 

Then the craftsman procedes to make a string instrument that had the range from a violin to a double bass. Do you think this is possible and if so what do you think it would look like?


----------



## Dodecaplex




----------



## Klavierspieler

TrazomGangflow said:


> Then the craftsman procedes to make a string instrument that had the range from a violin to a double bass. Do you think this is possible?


Tuned in tenths, yes.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Dodecaplex said:


>


I only can imagine what that sounds like.


----------

